
U.S. debt is losing its appeal in China - gibsonf1
http://www.iht.com/articles/2009/01/07/business/yuan.php
======
tokenadult
"The second trend is that the combination of a housing bust and a two-thirds
fall in the mainland Chinese stock markets over the past year has resulted in
moves by many overseas investors - and even some Chinese - to get money
quietly out of the country. They are doing so despite China's fairly stringent
currency controls, prompting the director of the State Administration of
Foreign Exchange, Hu Xiaolian, to warn in a statement Tuesday of 'abnormal'
capital flows across China's borders; she provided no statistics."

There is interesting news throughout that article about pressures on China's
economy.

